# Fireworks: Schrift entlang eines Kreises laufen lassen



## fourns (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Fireworks eine Schrift entlang eines Kreises laufen lassen?

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruss Markus


----------



## thoru (11. Oktober 2004)

Bitte markiere den Schriftzug und deinen Kreis. Jetzt solltest du im Menü Text den Eintrag
"an Pfad anfügen" wählen können, damit läuft dein Schriftzug sozusagen im Kreis.

cu
thoru


----------



## fourns (11. Oktober 2004)

Besten Dank.

Und wie kriegt man so nen Effekt wie aus deinem Userbild hin mit dem Spiegeln?

Gruss Markus


----------



## thoru (12. Oktober 2004)

Das ist kein Effekt im eigentlichen Sinne. Wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du entdecken das dies
nur ein Kreis mit einem radialen Verlauf von Weiss nach Blau ist.

cu
thoru


----------



## maddind (25. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe es nach euren Infos nach probiert und es hat nicht geklappt  . Könntet ihr vielleicht mal das fertige Beispiel hier herin stellen ?


----------

